# Water Change Help



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

I got a question about water chages. Do I use the coditioner to kill the chlorine before I put the water in the tank? If I don't, will the bacteria in the filter die out leading to the death of the fish in the tank?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Many members condition the water prior to filling up their tank.
Then again, many just add the conditioner while filling up.

The rest of your questions I have no clue as to how to anwer.
Bring in the experts!

*drumroll*


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

alright. thanks


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Because I'm not fully sure how fast chlorine kills the nitrifying bacteria, I always add the conditioner first or at least half of it, (sometimes I add half and add the other half while it is filling). I'm still not very convinced that the bacteria will be ok when adding it afterward, especially when doing 75 percent water changes in a 100 gallon tank and adding the water very slowly. Sometimes, in my tank, it will take a full 20 minutes for the water to fill back up which seems like plenty of time for the chlorine to kill the bacteria.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I change usually 80% of the tank water, I add enough dechlor for the amount of water that I am replacing right before refiling the tank. I change 40 gallons in a 55, I add enough dechlor for 40 gallons. Then when refilled I usually add a little more, enough for say 15 gallons. I use "dechlor" by weco, never had a problem.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

fidelasg said:


> I got a question about water chages. Do I use the coditioner to kill the chlorine before I put the water in the tank? If I don't, will the bacteria in the filter die out leading to the death of the fish in the tank?


If you have a separate container with what you pour the water in the tank, it is better to put the conditioner there. But if you fill the tank with a hose directly from the tap, you just have to pour the conditioner about the same time in the tank.

The conditioners are capable of breaking down chloramine and removing chlorine from the water in about one minute.

If you never change more than 40-50 % at one time, there is danger of killing the nitrification bacteria in the filter.

Harry


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

ok thank you i will probably pour the water into a container and add the decholorine then wait 2 minutes and then I will pour that into the tank. If I still need more water I would just do the same process. Also why do you have to do 75% water chages? Isnt that a lot? How do you take all that water out of the aquarium?!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

fidelasg said:


> ok thank you i will probably pour the water into a container and add the decholorine then wait 2 minutes and then I will pour that into the tank. If I still need more water I would just do the same process. Also why do you have to do 75% water chages? Isnt that a lot? How do you take all that water out of the aquarium?!


Get a syphon. and a good back. Better yet, get a Python!
Python No Spill 'N Fill


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> If you never change more than 40-50 % at one time, there is danger of killing the nitrification bacteria in the filter.
> 
> Harry


why is this??? i normally do a weekly 30% water change... should i do more than 50%???

jace


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, whats that all about Harry?



> If you never change more than 40-50 % at one time, there is danger of killing the nitrification bacteria in the filter.


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Yeah, whats that all about Harry?
> 
> 
> 
> > If you never change more than 40-50 % at one time, there is danger of killing the nitrification bacteria in the filter.


 I use the python,,,and when filling back up------ right out of the tap i jst add the amount needed to neturlize the water as it is filling any were from a 25%water change to a 75%water change after my water changes i check my water parameters after about an hour to let the water settle down and it's been in the range of ph7-74,,,,,nitrite 0,,,,,,,,amonia--0,,,,,,,nitrate between 10 and 30,,,


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I drain the water down to where the fish are at the bottom, and their backs are touching the surface of the water.

My freshwater tanks are in the basement, so I use a garden hose to siphon to the floor drain, then the same hose to go from the tap at the laundry sink to fill back up with temp adjusted water, after adding dechlor.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Water change pics


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

isn't changing that much water stressful on the fish?

jace


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Apparently not, they don't hide or act funny after refilling.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> Apparently not, they don't hide or act funny after refilling.


I'd like a second opinion on that, yes?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I always do huge water changes with no problem at all...

....and once a week I do a 100% water change...

Just make sure to use enough water conditionar and you'll be fine.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> I always do huge water changes with no problem at all...
> 
> ....and once a week I do a 100% water change...
> 
> Just make sure to use enough water conditionar and you'll be fine.


I want a second opinion from anyone else except you.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> ....and once a week I do a 100% water change...


How the hell can you do a 100% water change with the big ass fish you got ever work. I know you don't move them, so how do you do it?

And I am with you on thinking anything over 50% water change is to much and to stressful. I think it is horrible for the fish if the conditions, like ph gh kh etc, are not the same or really close.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> And I am with you on thinking anything over 50% water change is to much and to stressful. I think it is horrible for the fish if the conditions, like ph gh kh etc, are not the same or really close.


It's only stressful if the new water conditions are not very similar to the old water conditions. If conditions are similar then the only thing you're doing is removing most of the pollutants. Which is a good thing.


----------

